# Signing out of Lightroom



## msmack

Operating System:Windows 10

Lightroom Version: CC 2015.9
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

Question or Description of Problem:
I have Lightroom installed on a desktop and a laptop.  I bought a new laptop and after downloading Lightroom it is telling me that I need to sign out of one of the computers it is installed on.

I am trying to sign out on the old laptop, I am not signed in to Mobile.  How do I sign out of Lightroom on the old Laptop?


----------



## msmack

BTW, on the old Laptop, when I go to the Help Menu it gives me an option to Sign in but not Sign Out.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

This has nothing to do with Lr Mobile, but the fact that you can use Lightroom on two conputers only, not three. You have to sign out in the Creative Cloud app.


----------



## PhilBurton

JohanElzenga said:


> This has nothing to do with Lr Mobile, but the fact that you can use Lightroom on two conputers only, not three. You have to sign out in the Creative Cloud app.


I have been through this issue.  I think that having to use the CC app is an unnecessary complication.

Phil


----------



## Johan Elzenga

PhilBurton said:


> I have been through this issue.  I think that having to use the CC app is an unnecessary complication.



If Lightroom was the only CC application, then I would agree with you. But Lightroom usually isn't the only application in your CC subscription. Many people have the photographers package, which includes Photoshop CC. And if you have to full subscription, you could have a dozen CC applications on your computer. It would become much more confusing and a potential source of problems if you did not have one single application to manage the subscription.


----------



## msmack

Where is the CC App.  I don't want to sign out on my Desktop, only the Laptop.   I do have PS as well.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

It's in the system tray of your task bar, if I'm not mistaken. It will make you log out of Lightroom and Photoshop on the old laptop. You can't log out of only Lightroom and not logout of Photoshop.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

If you don't have access to the old laptop, sign out of everywhere and then sign back in on the 2 machines you want to use.


----------



## PhilBurton

JohanElzenga said:


> If Lightroom was the only CC application, then I would agree with you. But Lightroom usually isn't the only application in your CC subscription. Many people have the photographers package, which includes Photoshop CC. And if you have to full subscription, you could have a dozen CC applications on your computer. It would become much more confusing and a potential source of problems if you did not have one single application to manage the subscription.


Johan,

Why not offer both approaches, with an easy way for Lightroom to automatically invoke the Adobe CC app?  It should not be "either or" but "either one of two ways."

Phil


----------



## Johan Elzenga

PhilBurton said:


> Johan,
> 
> Why not offer both approaches, with an easy way for Lightroom to automatically invoke the Adobe CC app?  It should not be "either or" but "either one of two ways."



As I don't work for Adobe, it's useless to ask me that. I think that it makes sense to have one central app to manage all your CC stuff, rather than doing that from within each individual CC application. And apparently, that's how Adobe looks at it too.


----------



## msmack

I only want to be sure that if I do sign out on the laptop then the applications on my desktop will still be working. I worry that CC is all encompassing and if I sign out then I am OUT>


----------



## Johan Elzenga

msmack said:


> I only want to be sure that if I do sign out on the laptop then the applications on my desktop will still be working. I worry that CC is all encompassing and if I sign out then I am OUT>



You're just out on that particular computer, and otherwise it's simply a matter if signing in again on the other computer(s) just once. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## msmack

Ok, that is reassuring.   I am out of town for a few days, will do it when I get back home.  Thanks for your attention.


----------

